# na moje hezký voči



## tlumic

Ahoj, přátelé,

co říkáte na: "Dáte mi slevu pro moje hezký voči?"

Je to správně nějak jinak?
Co byste řekli, kdybyste se domáhali nevymahatelné slevy nebo čehokoliv, na co byste neměli právo?

Díky, díky

Edit.: Nebo "pro moje modrý voči"
Edit2: Opravil jsem "na moje" na "pro moje"


----------



## jazyk

Někdy říkáme v Brazílii:

Očekávají, že to udělám kvůli jejich krásným modrým/zeleným očím?

Když se myslí, že za něco nedostaneme peníze.

Myslím, že to se podobá tomu, co říkáš.


----------



## Jana337

Existuje "udělat něco pro něčí krásné oči", ale určitě bych si tak neřekla o slevu. Spíše to říká ten, kdo nechce udělat něco zadarmo: _A to si myslíš, že to udělám jen pro tvé krásné modré oči?_


----------



## ytre

"alpha female"


----------

